# شرح كيفية رسم القطاعات العرضية من خلال برنامج لأكسل ونقلها إلى برنامج الأوتوكاد



## hosh123 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 

أخوانى الأعزاء أعضاء منتدانا الحبيب فى هذا الموضوع سيتم شرح كيفية رسم القطاعات العرضية من خلال برنامج 

الأكسل ونقلها إلى برنامج الأوتوكاد .

الكثير منا لا يعرف كيفية إستخدام برنامج اللاند وهو أشهر البرامج التى يتم من خلالها رسم القطاعات العرضية للطرق 

وبعضنا يعرف البرنامج ولكن ليس لديه البيانات التى من خلالها يستطيع عمل سطح ومن خلاله يستطيع عمل القطاعات 

حيث أنه يتطلب وجود نقاط ( X . Y . Z ) .

ففى حاله رفع القطاعات العرضية من الموقع يتم رفعها كالأتى :

STATION - OFFSET - ELEVATION (LEVEL)

و إذا وجدت البيانات تستغرق عملية رسمها كثير من الوقت خاصةً لو كان الطريق طويل ( 100 كيلو متر مثلا )

ثم عملية كتابة البيانات الخاصة بكل قطاع عليه تحتاج مزيداً من الوقت وقد تستغرق أياماً ..( أسأل مجرب ؟؟؟؟ )

ولكن الأن ولله الحمد تم تسهيل عمليه رسم القطاعات العرضية وكتابة البيانات عليها بشكل بسيط جداً ومن خلال معادله 

أكسيل بسيطه وخفيفة ونستطيع من خلالها رسم قطاعات عرضية لطريق يبلغ طوله 100 كيلو متر فى أقل من 5 دقائق 

وبإذن الله ستجدون فى الملف الموجود على الرابط والموجود بإسم :

( CROSS SECTIONS FROM EXCEL TO AUTOCAD )

ستجدون المعادلة والشرح الفيديو الخاص بها بالإضافة إلى الليسب المستخدم ..

ويجب أن أذكر هنا أن صاحب الفكرة الأساسية هو المهندس الجميل الرائع / المهندس أشرف غنيم أستاذى العزيز والذى 

تعرفت عليه من خلال منتدانا الجميل والذى أعطانا من علمه الكثير وننتظر منه المزيد وجزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء ..

وأترككم الأن مع الشرح وأرجو منكم إبداء أرائكم ومقترحاتكم بعد أستخدام المعادله وإذا حدثت أى مشكله فى المعادلة 

بإذن الله سأقوم بإصلاحها بعد توضيحها لى من خلالكم 

منتظر ردودكم .... وأسف على الإطاله 

وده الرابط ::
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/A6G2w770/sharing.html

قريباً على منتدانا الحبيب
أقوى موضوعات الموسم 
أرسم بروفيل لأى شىء بأى بيانات عندك وعلى أى مسافات أنت عايزها (بطريقتين مختلفتين وشرحهما بالفيديو)​


----------



## sosohoho (30 أكتوبر 2010)

نحن ننتظر منك الشرح على احر من الجمر..... وشكرا لك


----------



## عزمي حماد (30 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك
وانشاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## odwan (30 أكتوبر 2010)

لكم كل تقدير وإحترام كبيرين على مجهودكم الرائع رفع الله قدركم ونفع بكم


----------



## عزمي حماد (30 أكتوبر 2010)

عزيزي هشام
ملف الاكسل محمي ب Password
اذا ممكن تعطينا كلمة السر لفكه
ولك الشكر سلفا
​


----------



## hosh123 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

ملف الأكسل يمكن فتحه والعمل عليه بدون pass word لكن عمليه التعديل فى مكوناته الأساسيه هى التى تحتاج الى كلمه السر وأعتقد أنك لا تريد تغيير أى شىء فى المعادله الأساسيه لأنها اذا تعدلت ممكن ان تعطى نتائج خاطئة تماما 
على العموم عند فتح الملف أضغط على read only واستخدم المعادله بدون أى إشكال كما هو موجود بالشرح ..


----------



## garary (31 أكتوبر 2010)

لكم كل تقدير وإحترام كبيرين على مجهودكم الرائع رفع الله قدركم ونفع بكم


----------



## garary (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ومجهود رائع .
تبقى هناك جزئية بسيطة وهى كيف يمكن اخراج كميات الحفر والردم .


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## sosohoho (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو منك ان تستعجل وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااا لك((((( بروفايل بمسافات غير متساويه))))))


----------



## sosohoho (31 أكتوبر 2010)

او من الاحداثيات اي المسافة ايضاَ غير موجودة


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي الخولي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عرفه السيد (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ومجهود رائع .


----------



## garary (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور
هل يمكن عمل قطاعات عرضية للطرق الحضرية اى الطرق داخل المدن حيث تتطلب تنفيذ ارصفة مشاة .


----------



## hosh123 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

أشكر الجميع على الردود الجميله وأرجو من الله أن تكون المعادله قد حازت على إعجابكم وتجدون فيها ما يفيدكم

أخى garary المعادله كما ترى تقوم برسم البيانات المدخله إليها كما هى دون تحديد نوع القطاع ولكن إذا كان لديك مثال عما تسأل عنه فأرسله لى وحدد لى ما تريده وبإذن الله أحاول أن أقوم بما تريد ....


----------



## mostafammy (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجاري التحميل 
بس مفيش خيار ممتاز عشان نصوت لك ممتاز بس جيد
عموما تقديرك الحقيقي لما تترجم الي حسنات 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام يونس (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
جاري التحميل
جعله الله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي هشام انا عملت مثال علي البرنامج طلع رائع اكبر مما كنت اتخيله 
وهيوفر علي وقت طويل في عملي 
ومن قبله ملف ادخال الارض الطبيعية 
لذلك انا عملت متحف عندي علي الهارد ديسك باسمك لاجمع فيه تحفك الثمينة
يارب يبارك لك في علمك ويتقبل منك عملك ويثقل بيه ميزانك ويغفر لك ولواديك وجميع ذويك


----------



## hosh123 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أخى الكريم العزيز المهندس أشرف غنيم ربنا يعلم انى احبك فى الله وربنا يعلم أد ايه انا نفسى اساعد الأخوه وأسهل عليهم كل الأمور وحقيقى أنا بشكرك على الكلمات الرائعه اللى انت كتبتها لى ووبخصوص (( المتحف )) حابب أقولك انا لك فى كل جهاز من أجهزة الأعضاء فى المنتدى متاحف وقاعات ومكتبات ومراجع تشمل أعمالك الفنية الرائعه .. وربنا يعلم احنا استفدنا منك أد ايه وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزيت الف خير وربنا يبارك فى اعمالك والجميع


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى جزيت كل خير .. لكن لم احصل على الليسب


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر موصول لاستازنا الفاضل جدا المهنس أشرف غنيم ..لما قدمه من شروحات مفيدة جدا لأهم البرامج التى تخص الطرق , ربنا يبارك فى أعمالك مهنس أشرف ويزيدا شرفا بالعلم وتستاهل كل خير وأى شى جدت به من تعليم إن شاء الله اجره محفوظ عندالله فلك خالص ودى وتقديرى


----------



## ahmadj5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و مشكووووووور


----------



## الكتراز (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا احسن الجزاء والله يرحم والديك


----------



## garary (2 نوفمبر 2010)

نامل تثبيت الموضوع فى الصفحة الاولى وذلك لاهميتة .


----------



## garary (3 نوفمبر 2010)

نامل تثبيت الموضوع فى الصفحة الاولى وذلك لاهميتة .


----------



## garary (5 نوفمبر 2010)

نامل تثبيت الموضوع فى الصفحة الاولى وذلك لاهميتة .


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الفت انتباة الاخوة لاهمية هذا البرنامج لااقول معادلة 
ان استخدامها مهم جدا لحاسب كميات الطرق
1- بامكانك حساب الكمية بين اي سطحين بسرعة عالية وبكل دقة وسهولة وتكملة الفكرة ممكن يشرحها لنا الاخ القدير هشام باستخدام ليسب المساحة ونضرب في الطول الي بنعرفة من المحطات 
2- في حالة التعامل مع الايرث وورك احيانا نكون مضطرين لرسم اكثر من سطح مقارنة مثلا لو عملنا قطع وردم وبعدها اتغير البروفيل وعاوزين نحسب الشغل القديم والجديد تجد الايرث وورك وقف عاجز عن رسم اكثر من خط فنش
في والتعامل مع سطحين في الاند والسيفيل يعطي خطأ لو عندك خطوط راسية في التمبلات في هذة الحالة لن تجد بديل 
عن هذة الطريقة 
3- في حالة وجود تعقيد في التمبلات يصعب حساب المتغيرات التي شرحناها في دروس الايرث وورك والعمل يتطلب السرعة لن تجد في الحالة غير هذة الطريقة 
4- في حالة امكانيات الطقم الموجود معك والاستشاري في فهم واستخدام البرامج لن تجد اسهل من هذة الطريقة

وكل هذه المواقف انا واجهتها فلذلك انبه علي اهميتها واتقانها خصوصا بعد ما سهلها لنا اخونا الكريم هشام ربنا يزيده علما يارب
اسف علي الاطالة


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم هشام هتجرأ واطلب منك تعديل ملف حساب المتغيرات الخاص ببرنامج الايرث وورك بغرض حساب المتغيرات
ولكن التعديل هيساعد في سرعة وحل اكثر المشاريع تعقيدا ونفع لنا وللجميع وزيادة في حسناتك ان شاء الله
الملف موجود في شرح الايرث وورك وهو بيحسب نقطة التلاقي بين المنسوب المرفوع من الموقع والميل الجانبي في للمقاطع الموجودة
وانا عملت الملف لحساب القطع والردم سويا لكن في حالة وجود بنش في الردم او القطع بتكون في تداخل كبير في المعادلات وعندها بعرفش استعمل قاعدة if للانتقال من خيار لاخر
لذلك انا اريد ان اعمل ملف خاص للردم واخر للقطع ونقوم بعمل حساب البنش في الردم والدتش والبنش في القطع حتي لو تعددت البنشات 
عاوز اعرف رأيك هل من الممكن عمل هذين الملفين من حيث المبدأ ولك مطلق الحرية في القبول 
ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## زهزوه (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك عمل جبار و ممتاز , أحسن الله إليك


----------



## hosh123 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

فى البدايه احب ان اوجه شكر خاص جدا لكلا من الاخ garary على سعيه وطلبه لتثبيت الموضوع وكذلك شكر خاص للمهندس أشرف على توضيح أهميه المعادله وأهميه أستخدامها ..
وثانيا أود أن اقول أنه تم بحمد الله عمل معادله بسيطه لحساب كميات الحفر والردم وتم مقارنتها ببرنامج الأيرث ورك ووجد أنها مطابقه له وسيتم رفعها غدا السبت بإذن الله ..


----------



## hosh123 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ومنتظر أرائكم ومقترحاتكم


----------



## garary (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس hosh123
نحن بالانتظار .
ارجوا الاهتمام بطلبى الخاص الذى تحدثت به معك .
تحياتى.....................


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي هشام 
أسعد الله أوقاتك ...
لدي استفسار وأعمل محاولات لتكوينه وهو
هل من الممكن عمل المقاطع العرضية بعد رسمها عالأوتوكاد ( بموجب برنامجك )
أن يكون كل مقطع ب Layer ويحمل اسم المقطع
مع خالص تحياتي
​


----------



## hosh123 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أخى garary بإذن الله فور الأنتهاء من رفع المعادله الخاصه بحساب الكميات سأبدأ فى عمل ما طلبته منى بإذن الله ..

أما بخصوص الأخ عزمى حماد بارك الله فيك عمليه وضع أسم المقطع قد نسيت شرحها فى الفيديو السابق ولكن بإذن الله سأذكرها فى الفيديو الخاص بالكميات أما بخصوص الطبقات فهل تقصد بدلا من رسم الخط الخاص بالمنسوب التصميمى نرسم خط يمثل منسوب الطبقه الحاليه (( بذلك يتضمن القطاع كلا من منسوب الأرض الطبيعيه ومنسوب الطبقه الحاليه )) أم تريد أن يتضمن القطاع كلا من (( الارض الطبيعيه والطبقه الحاليه والمنسوب التصميمى ))..


----------



## عزمي حماد (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وأتمنى أن تكون بخير وعافية
أشكرك على سعة صدرك ومتابعتك للموضوع
أخي هشام ما اقصده هو بمجرد ما نزل مقطع الأرض الطبيعية عالأوتوكاد يأخذ طبقة 
( Layer ) باسم المقطع , بحيث ممكن أن نستدعي المقطع من خلال اسمه 
( الذي هو رقم المحطة ) لأنه لو أردنا تعديل أي شيء بالمقطع يكون سهل استدعاؤه من خلال الطبقة .
آمل أن أكون قد وفقت بايصال المعلومة .
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## hosh123 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخى عزمى
الحمد لله وجدت ما تطلبه لأن الذى تطلبه عايز حد يفهم فى الليسبات وكيفيه عملها بس الحمد لله وجدته وسأقوم بتعديل المعادله وإرسالها لك لأنه فى رأيى لو كنت تقوم برسم طريق 50 كم مثلا سيكون لديك حوالى 2000 طبقه وده كتير جدا بس على العموم أنا هعدلها لك وشوف ايه رأيك فيها .


----------



## عزمي حماد (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي هشام
وعموما لو احتجت اي حاجة بالنسبة لليسبات أنا تحت أمرك وعنواني
azmi_hammad هوت ميل​


----------



## garary (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس hosh123


----------



## hosh123 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ولله الحمد تم الأنتهاء من عمل معادله تضع كل قطاع فى طبقه منفصله به وكل طبقه تحمل أسم القطاع المرسوم فيها وكل ذلك بشكل أوتوماتيكى تماما وكذلك تم عمل فيديو خاص بحساب الكميات وسيتم رفعهم جميعا اليوم بإذن الله ومنتظر أرائكم ..


----------



## sosohoho (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا لك


----------



## garary (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك................


----------



## hosh123 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تم رفع الملف الخاص بشرح حساب الكميات بإسم (( CUT AND FILL )) ليكون تكمله لموضوعنا والملف يحتوى على (( ملفين بى دى اف للقطاعات مستخرجه من برنامج الايرث ورك وذلك للمقارنه - ملف اكسيل به بيانات القطاعات - عدد 2 ليسب خاص بالمعادله - عدد 2 ملف اكسيل خاصه بحساب الكميات - ملف الشرح فيديو )) 
فى حاله وجود إختلاف بين النتائج من المعادله وبين النتائج فى البرنامج يرجى مراجعه ملف البى دى أف (( فى عمود 
intermediate 
لأنى وجدت بالفعل بعض الأختلافات فى البرنامج وليس المعادله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
على العموم يرجى تجربتها على أمثله لديكم وإذا وجدت أى مشاكل فأنا بإذن الله موجود لإصلاحها ...

منتظر ردودكم بعد التجربه


----------



## hosh123 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بإذن الله سيتم رفع المعادله الخاصة برسم القطاعات على طبقات مختلفه تحمل أسم كل قطاع فى برنامج الأوتوكاد غداً


----------



## bmsolly (7 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you for this famous program.very thanks


----------



## عزمي حماد (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وين موجود الملف المذكور يا اخي هشام 
جل من لا يسهو
تحياتي لك
​


----------



## عزمي حماد (7 نوفمبر 2010)

عفوا اخي هشام وجدته ضمن مجموعتك القيمة
تحياتي لك مرة اخرى
​


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (8 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يكرمك أخي الكريم

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## estcc (8 نوفمبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا خير وشكراً


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك آمين يارب العالمين ودمتم سالمين


----------



## hosh123 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

أخوانى الكرام أرجو من الاخوة الذين جربوا طريقه حساب الكميات أن يخبرونى برأيهم وهل الطريقه محتاجه إلى تعديل أم لا ؟؟؟؟

وأنا اعتذر من أخى عزمى حماد على تأخيرى فى رفع معادله (( رسم كل قطاع فى طبقه منفصله فى الأوتوكاد تكون الطبقه بنفس أسم القطاع )) ولكن أوعده بإنزالها غداً بإذن الله ..
أما بالنسبه لأخى garary أعذرنى على تأخيرى ولكنى مشغول جدا تلك الأيام ولكنى عند وعدى بإذن الله وإذا تأخرت فسيكون ما طلبته جاهز على العيد بإذن الله ..
و أرجو من الأخوة أنه إذا ما وجدت أى تعديلات أو تطويرات أرجو منكم أن تخبرونى بها ...
والله الموفق ..


----------



## hosh123 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

وانتظروا مفاجأت العيد 
معادلات أكسيل تتضمن الأتى :

أرسم بروفيل لأى شىء و بأى بيانات عندك وعلى أى مسافه أنت عايزها (( بطريقتين مختلفتين وشرحهما فيديو ))...

معادله أكسيل لحساب بروفيل كامل به 5000 (( pvi )) فى ملف أقل من 1 ميجا ...

أنقل أى شىء من الأكسيل الى الاوتوكاد فى أقل من 5 ثوانى(( أى عدد من النقاط - كتابه أسماء النقاط على الرسم - كتابه منسوب النقاط على الرسم - رسم النقاط فى خط line - رسم النقاط فى خط poly line - رسم النقاط فى خط 3d poly line )) وكل هذا فى ملف أكسيل واحد مساحته أقل من 1 ميجا ..
مع إمكانيه التحكم فى حجم الخط ودرجه دورانه فى الأكسيل ...

​


----------



## garary (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم ونحن بالانتظار وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي هشام انا حسبت كميات بالبرنامج الاكسيل بتاعك كان عندنا بروفيل اتغير بعد ما عملنا حفر وردم في الموقع 
طبعا منعرفش نعملها بالايرث وورك 
وتم مراجعتها من قبل الاشتشاري وسيتم اعتمادها مع المستخلص الحالي 
وابشرك ان الطريقة سهلت كتير ووفرت كتير من الوقت ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم هشام ياريت ترقيم المواضيع ليسهل علينا معرفة اخر المواضيع التي تم اضافتها


----------



## Yasin88 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*ضروري*

أخي العزيز Hosh123 أنا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى الرائع واعجبني جدا موضوعك واسلوبك 
وأرغب بالاستفادة والتعلم من خبرة زملاء المهنة المحترمين .
انا أرفع الأرض الطبيعية للمقاطع العرضية بواسطة الاحداثيات وأحولها الى مسافات ولكن اليمين واليسار تخرج النتيجة بالموجب , فأود معرفة كيف تخرج نتيجة اليسار بالسالب لانني محتاجه ضروري , يا ريت لو تشرحه بارك الله فيك حتى استفيد منه انا وغيري جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## hosh123 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

الحمد لله أن المعادله أشتغلت تمام يا مهندس أشرف ويبقى كده انا ليه نسبه فى المستخلص هههههههههه

على العموم يا ريت لو فيها تعديل أو أى شىء ياريت تبلغنى وبإذن الله سيتم ترقيم المواضيع تباعا.. 

أما بخصوص الأخ yasin 88 فأبشرك بوجود ملف بالفعل لعمل ما تريده سأحاول أن اشرحه وأرفعه على النت اليوم أو غدا بإذن الله لأنه نفس معادله (( تصميم البروفيل التى سبق وأشرت اليها )) فهى معادله متعددة الأستخدامات..


----------



## garary (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك آمين يارب العالمين ودمتم سالمين وكل العام وانت بخير.


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اذكروا الله

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ هشام انت تستحق اكبر من كده بكثير انت تستحق كل احترام وتقدير اسال الله ان يحبب فيك عباده ويجزيك خير 

بقي معنا مهندس هشام حاجة واحدة في المعادلة وهي كتابة الاستيشن مع كل مقطع اتوماتيكي 
انا حاولت اكتب امر txt في الاكسل وانقلها واستعمل ucs معاها لكن كل ما تعطيه انتر ياخد مسافة ودي المشكلة
فهل عندنا ليسب لكتابة ال txt نستعمله مع الاكسل وامر ucs لكتابة الاستيشن او اي كتابة علي المقطع 
وبكده نكون عملنا حاجة خرافة 
وفكرتك في نقل الارقام بهذا الليسب فكرة ممتازة وخاصة موضوع ال10000 ممتاز وربنا يزيدك


----------



## hosh123 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

مهندس أشرف كتابه اسم المقطع شىء بسيط جدا الأمر فى الاوتوكاد هيبقى text- وبكده تحل الموضوع على العموم أنا ممكن أظبطها أوتوماتيك فى نفس المعادله وأعيد رفعها وأنا كنت صممت معادله تانيه تعمل كل قطاع لوحده فى طبقه منفصله ممكن أذكرها فى الفيديو بتاعها والذى سأقوم بتسجيله غدا بإذن الله ..
أنت بس تأمر يا باشا ...
أخى graray أرجو منك إرفاق ملف أوتوكاد لو موجود به شكل القطاع العرضى المطلوب(typical cross section) كما أتفقنا ليسهل عمليه التصميم ..
أخى عزمى موعدنا غدا الجمعه بإذن الله


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مساء الخير يا أخي هشام
تحياتي الحارة لك ويعجبني متابعتك لموضوعك
وربنا يوفقك ويسدد خطاك
​


----------



## garary (12 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى هشام هل وصلك الاميل...........


----------



## hosh123 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

الايميل وصل أخى العزيز وتم تصميم المعادله وسأرسلها اليك بإذن الله اليوم بعد شرحها فيديو


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ هشام بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك الطيبة 
واحنا في الانتظار


----------



## hosh123 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخوانى الأعزاء 
أسف على التأخير كنت قد وعدت بإنزال المعادله (( رسم كل قطاع لوحده فى طبقه منفصله )) أمس الجمعه لكن النت عندى كان به مشكله ولكن بإذن الله سأحاول أن ارفعها اليوم ..


----------



## hosh123 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

تم رفع معادله رسم كل قطاع فى طبقه منفصله على الاوتوكاد بحيث تضم الطبقه كلا من :
خط الارض الطبيعيه والخط التصميمى مع إمكانيه تغيير لون الخط بشكل أوتوماتيكى وكتابات القطاع للخطين ( الارض الطبيعيه والتصميمى ) وكل ذلك بشكل اوتوماتيكى بحت ...هههههه
بصراحه المعادله دى كانت تحدى كبير جدا لى ولله الحمد اتممتها على الوجهه المطلوب كما سترونها بإذن الله ارجو منكم تجربتها وابلاغى بأرائكم ...

المعادله على الرابط المعتاد وهى موجوده بإسم 
cross sections in layer


----------



## عزمي حماد (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وفي جهودك
​


----------



## Yasin88 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك يا مهندس hosh123 وارجو ان لاتنسى سؤالي عن كيف نخرج اليسار بعلامة السالب -
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم هشام والله انت باذل مجهود عظيم يستحق الثناء والتقدير
واجرك الحقيقي عند ربنا لاننا لن نوفيك حقك 
جاري التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hosh123 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخوانى الأعزاء 

كل عام وانتم بخير

مين فيكم جرب المعادله الجديدة (( رسم كل قطاع فى طبقه منفصله )) وما رأيكم فيها ؟؟؟؟


----------



## عزمي حماد (15 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي هشام أسعد الله أوقاتك
الموضوع جيد ويستحق الاهتمام وبارك الله في جهودك
لكن كان قصدي أن يخرج المقطع عند رسمه أو استدعائه على شكل بلوك ( المقطع مع اسمه أو رقمه )
مع تحياتي لك​


----------



## hosh123 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

عزمي حماد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وأتمنى أن تكون بخير وعافية
> أشكرك على سعة صدرك ومتابعتك للموضوع
> أخي هشام ما اقصده هو بمجرد ما نزل مقطع الأرض الطبيعية عالأوتوكاد يأخذ طبقة
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

أخى عزمى أعتقد انك ما تطلبه الأن يختلف تماما عما طلبته فيما مضى والأقتباس هذا هو كلامك 
على العموم أدعو الله أن تكون المعادله كما طلبت سابقا
وقد تكون مفيده لأحد أخر رغم أنى قد ذكرت لك قبل ذلك أن عدد الطبقات الكثيرة فى الاوتوكاد ليس بشىء جيد ولكن هذا ما طلبته منى من قبل ...


----------



## عزمي حماد (16 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وأنت بخير 
وشكرا على جهودك واهتمامك
ويا اخي هو نفس الموضوع ولم يتغير , المقصود أن الاسم يكون مع المقطع بحيث يتم استدعائه من خلال اسمه او رقمه وهذا واضح في ردي الأول والتالي وقد ذكرت لك هذه الجملة . عموما الملف مفيد للجميع .
مع تحياتي
​


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (16 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير وأشكرك من كل قلبى على هذا المجهود الممتاز بالفعل موضوعك قيم جدا جدا جدا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (16 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## hosh123 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

أخوانى الأعزاء تم إضافه فيديو جديد و إضافه ملف اكسيل جديد خاص بمعادله (( رسم كل قطاع فى طبقه منفصله تحمل إسم القطاع )) بإسم :
8.CROSS SECTIONS IN LAYERS (2).rar
على الرابط المعتاد وفيها تم وضع جزء خاص بتنزيل أسم القطاع مع القطاع نفسه على الطبقه الخاصه به ..
كما سترون فى الفيديو بإذن الله ...
ولا تنسوا زيارة الموضوعات الجديدة الخاصه بالمعادلات الأكسليه المساحيه الأوتوكاديه هههههههه
فقد تم تنزيل موضوعان جديدان .....
منتظر أرائكم ومقترحاتكم


----------



## Yasin88 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو منك يا اخي ان ترد على سؤالي كما وعدتني وهو كيف تخرج بالاكسل نتيجة نصف المقطع اليسار بالسالب ( - ) .وارج منك الاهتمام بسؤالي لانني منتظر اجابتك. وشكرا لك


----------



## hosh123 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أخى ياسين أسف جداااااا على التأخير ولكنى كنت مشغول فى باقى المعادلات على العموم أرجو منك إرفاق الملف الخاص بك وسأرى هل المعادله التى معى تقوم بما تريد أم أقوم بتصميم معادله خاصه لك 
واسف مرة أخرى ....


----------



## Yasin88 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*اخي hosh123
جمعة مباركة علينا وعليك وعلى جميع المسلمين
ارفق لك ملف ( مثال ) لما طلبت وارجو منك لو سمحت تشرح لي المعادلة
انا خريج جديد ومنكم نستفيد
وشكرا لك*​


----------



## علي سليم متولي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Jamal (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك لله خيرا


----------



## مهندس على المساحى (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ننتظر منك الموضوع وافادك الله


----------



## hosh123 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخى على المساحى ستجد بإذن الله كامل بيانات الموضوع سواء كانت المعادلات أو شرحها فى رابط واحد فى اول صفحه فى الموضوع


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير جارى التنزيل

بس ممكن اعرف فائدة الليزب المرفق 
انا بعمل استشارى فى طرق فى الامارات ونفسى فى برنامج يرسم الارصفة ويبين الكرب ستون ويحسب طبقات الطريق C.way+foot bath
وشكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## hosh123 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخى ناصر انا كنت عملت حاجه قريبه من اللى انت بتطلبه هتلاقيها بإسم grary فى نفس الرابط شوفها ولو أحتجت تعديل عليها انا ممكن اعمله لك 
أما بخصوص الليسب فهتعرف فائدته بعد أن ترى الفيديو الخاص بالمعادله 
ولو فى اى استفسار انا تحت امرك


----------



## hosh123 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

تم رفع معادلة
ارسم برفيل لأى شىء وعلى أى مسافات وبأى بيانات متاحه (فيديو) ببلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش 
فى موضوع منفصل بالرابط التالى 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t240525.html


----------



## محمد الشنبارى (31 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
فتح الله لك وجعلك ذخرا للاسلام والمسلمين وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (1 يناير 2011)

الف شكر ياخي العزيز


----------



## hosh123 (4 يناير 2011)

محمد الشنبارى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> فتح الله لك وجعلك ذخرا للاسلام والمسلمين وجزاك عنا خيرا



اللهم أمين وجزاك الله خيراً أخى الكريم


----------



## سلمان مسعود (24 يناير 2011)

الف شكر ياخي العزيز


----------



## khalidogc (24 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## rahmani_med (26 يناير 2011)

merci


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (23 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (4 مارس 2011)

اخى مهندس هشام .. جزاك الله عنا كل خير , لك وافر الشكر والتقدير والاحترام لما بزلته من جهد ونشر علم مفيد جدا , بحمد لله استفدت كثير ا من دروسك وبرامجك وتطويرك للمعادلات واخراجها بأبهى صورة , فهى قمة فى الروعة وسهلت الكثير , ربنا يبارك فى اعمالك ويزيدا خيرا كثرا ويمتعك بالصحه والعافية


----------



## hosh123 (5 مارس 2011)

عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> اخى مهندس هشام .. جزاك الله عنا كل خير , لك وافر الشكر والتقدير والاحترام لما بزلته من جهد ونشر علم مفيد جدا , بحمد لله استفدت كثير ا من دروسك وبرامجك وتطويرك للمعادلات واخراجها بأبهى صورة , فهى قمة فى الروعة وسهلت الكثير , ربنا يبارك فى اعمالك ويزيدا خيرا كثرا ويمتعك بالصحه والعافية



جزاك الله كل خير أخى عبد الباقى وربنا يعيننا على خدمه الأسلام والمسلمين ... وحقيقى أنا ناوى اعمل دورات فى كل البرامج اللى اعرفها مثل (( surfer , excel , google sketch up)) وبإذن الله هعمل دورة فى الأوتوكاد 2011 بس دورة مجمعه لكل المستويات وبها الكثيير والكثير من المفاجات فى هذا البرنامج بس المشكلة فى الوقت دعواتك معانا وربنا يكرم .


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (18 مارس 2011)

اخى الكريم لا استطيع كيف اشكر لك صنيعك هذا فكل الشكر والحب والتقدير على مجهوداتك الرائعه بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## evannadeem (21 مارس 2011)

مشكووور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## hamdy khedawy (25 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## hosh123 (4 يونيو 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (8 يونيو 2011)

مشكور ومجهود رائع .
تبقى هناك جزئية بسيطة وهى كيف يمكن اخراج كميات الحفر والردم .


----------



## hosh123 (9 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أخى هشام محمد عبد الهادى جزئية إخراج الكميات موجودة بالفعل ومشروحة فيديو فى ملف اسمة 
CUT & FILL وهتلاقى فيه اللى انت يتتكلم عليه والملف موجود فى نفس الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/A6G2w770/sharing.html
اتفرج عليه ومنتظر رايك


----------



## السيد زكريا محمد (4 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أبوكريم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mostafaone (4 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (21 يوليو 2011)

الله يكرمك ويزيدك من فضله


----------



## alhazeen_ha (21 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا استاذ


----------



## حسام عبد الله (21 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر وجاري التحميل


----------



## mido1984 (22 يوليو 2011)

الهي قد تحاببنا ومنك الحُبُّّّّّ والعهدُّ**فنرجو فوقنا ظلا حين الحرُّّّ يشتدُّّّّّ

لنا ولأهلنا عفوٌ ومنك العفوُّّّّّ يمتدُّ**ومغفرة ومنزلة جنان مالها حدُّ​


----------



## noor-noor (22 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (11 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2445757#post2445757#ixzz1dLzJpC00

(لو سمحت يامهندس هشام انا بدخل على الرابط دة http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/A6G2w770/sharing.html
عشان احمل تنزيلات حضرتك بس بلاقيها غير صالحة ياريت حضرتك تقولى اعمل اية عشان انزلها لانى محتاجها ضرورى وربنا يجزيك خير .


----------



## hosh123 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم أخى سمير 
الرابط يعمل جيدا على العموم جرب الرابط ده ولو ما اشتغلش معاك يبقى العيب عندك فى المتصفح بتاعك 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/A6G2w770/sharing.html#dir=52181980
وعلى العموم جربه وقولى ولو ما نفعش خالص انا مستعد أجمعهم لك فى ملف واحد وارفعهم على النت وانت تنزلهم براحتك ..


----------



## ماجد عطا (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور جداااااا


----------



## ماجد عطا (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2456391&posted=1#post2456391#ixzz1dOZW0eYU

*​*هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...#ixzz1dLzJpC00*


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (14 نوفمبر 2011)

(جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة بفضل الله تم تحميل الدروس وتصطيببرنامج ايرث ورك )) لكن بعد اذن حضرتك هسال سوال ياريت تفدنى فية ..بعد الدرس الرابع بتاع استيراد النقاط (4-impot_ngl) المهندس اشرف دخل مباشة على شرح تعريف البروفايل جريد (5-_comute_profile_grade_levele) من غير ما يوضح الخطوات اللى بيعملها على الايرث ورك عشان يصدرها للكاد ..(ياريت حضرتك تفدنى ياهندسة ))


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (14 نوفمبر 2011)

(جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة بفضل الله تم تحميل الدروس وتصطيببرنامج ايرث ورك )) لكن بعد اذن حضرتك هسال سوال ياريت تفدنى فية ..بعد الدرس الرابع بتاع استيراد النقاط (4-impot_ngl) المهندس اشرف دخل مباشة على شرح تعريف البروفايل جريد (5-_comute_profile_grade_levele) من غير ما يوضح الخطوات اللى بيعملها على الايرث ورك عشان يصدرها للكاد ..(ياريت حضرتك تفدنى ياهندسة )) انا بقول ان ممكن يكون فية درس ناقص ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmed_567 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يباركلك فى هذا العمل الجميل


----------



## hosh123 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

سمير محمد بوادى قال:


> (جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة بفضل الله تم تحميل الدروس وتصطيببرنامج ايرث ورك )) لكن بعد اذن حضرتك هسال سوال ياريت تفدنى فية ..بعد الدرس الرابع بتاع استيراد النقاط (4-impot_ngl) المهندس اشرف دخل مباشة على شرح تعريف البروفايل جريد (5-_comute_profile_grade_levele) من غير ما يوضح الخطوات اللى بيعملها على الايرث ورك عشان يصدرها للكاد ..(ياريت حضرتك تفدنى ياهندسة )) انا بقول ان ممكن يكون فية درس ناقص ؟؟؟؟؟



السلام عليكم 
أخى سمير ولله الحمد أخونا الكبير المهندس أشرف غنيم شرح البرنامج بشكل متكامل ووضح كل شىء .. هتلاقى ما تسأل عنه فى الدرسين 16 و 17 شرح طريقه الرسم من الايرث ورك الى الأوتوكاد بشكل مفصل وعندما رأيت تلك الدروس أستأذنته وقمت بعمل معادلة cross sections from EW TO ACAD
على جزئين لتسهيل عمليه الرسم ثم قمت بعد ذلك بعمل المعادلة الموجوده فى هذا الموضوع .
وحاليا قمت بتجهيز 4 معادلات جديدة منها واحده تخدم برنامج الايرث ورك وهى تقوم بتحويل البيانات المستخرجة من الايرث ورك ( النسخة القديمة والتى تخرج البيانات منها بشكل عرضى أى كل اربع قراءات فى سطر واحد مما يجبرك فى رسمها التعديل اليدوى أو أستخدام معادلتى الخاصة 
بــ cross sections from EW TO ACAD والتى لم يكن بها الخيارت المتعددة الموجودة فى معادلة موضوعنا هذا ) وتحولها الى بيانات رأسيه أى كل قراءه فى سطر منفصل مما يتيح أستخدامها شكل أفضل .


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يامهندس هشام على الرد لكن انا معادلةcross section بتاعة حضرتك دى انا عارفها وشغال بيها الحمد لله فى عمل مقاطع عرضية لكن اللى انا عايز اعرفه هو انى ازاى اعملcross section على برنامج ايرث ورك نفسة لانها مش موجودة فى الشرح بتاع مهندس اشرف لانه فى الدرس الرابع استورد النقط على برنامج ايرث ورك وبعدها تقريبا دخل مباشرة فى البروفيل جريدعلى الكاد .من غير ما يوضح الطريقة اللى عمل بيها كروس سكشن على الايرث ورك . ياريت حضرتك تفدنى .


----------



## hosh123 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

سمير محمد بوادى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يامهندس هشام على الرد لكن انا معادلةcross section بتاعة حضرتك دى انا عارفها وشغال بيها الحمد لله فى عمل مقاطع عرضية لكن اللى انا عايز اعرفه هو انى ازاى اعملcross section على برنامج ايرث ورك نفسة لانها مش موجودة فى الشرح بتاع مهندس اشرف لانه فى الدرس الرابع استورد النقط على برنامج ايرث ورك وبعدها تقريبا دخل مباشرة فى البروفيل جريدعلى الكاد .من غير ما يوضح الطريقة اللى عمل بيها كروس سكشن على الايرث ورك . ياريت حضرتك تفدنى .



السلام عليكم
سمير باين عليك هتتعبنى ( ههههههه) انا بمزح معاك انا تحت أمرك بص يا سيدى المهندس أشرف فى الدرس الرابع أستورد النقاط وفى الدرس الخامس أدخل بيانات البروفيل أما فى الدرس السادس قام بعمل التمبيليت template وهو المقطع الرئيسى للمشروع وقام بإدخال نقاطه الى البرنامج كما قام بعد ذلك بإدخال حالات الميول الجانبية ليتم الرسم بشكل متكامل .. كل ما عليك تنزيل الدروس كلها و شاهدها وقم بتطبيق ما فيها .. فى الملفات الخاصة بلمهندس أشرف ستجد مجموعه الدروس الأولى عبارة عن مشروع بسيط ثم قام بشرح كيفية العمل على مشروع أكثر تعقيدا .. فلا تقلق شرح البرنامج كما قلت سابقا شرح متكامل العناصر ... ولو احتجت اى شىء انا تحت امرك


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (16 نوفمبر 2011)

انا اسف والله ياهندسة على الازعاج بس لانى شغال استشارى فى امانة فبيجيلى الحصر ببرنامج ايرث ورك وبصراحة انا مش بعرف اشتغل علية فبضطر انى اراجع الكميات على الاند او شيتات على الاكسل لكن حضرتك عارفها انها مش فى دقة الايرث ورك عشان كدة البرنامج مهم بالنسبة ليا.


----------



## hany_meselhey (18 نوفمبر 2011)

اخى العزيز جزاك الله كل خير . ياريت تحمل نسخة حديثة من برنامج earthwork


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس هشام لااستطيع ان اوفيك شكرا على ماتقدمة لنا ولكنى ارجوا من الله ان يكون هذا العمل صدقة جارية لك الى يوم القيامة ارجو منك اخى ان توفى لنا بوعدك وتشرح لنا عمل معدلة عمل القطاعات العرضية لااكثر من سطح وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AYMAN.SAAD (19 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*لله ينور عليك يا هندسة عمل اكثر من رائع بس لى سؤالين
1- فى حالة المنحنيات الرأسية كيف يتم ادخال البيانات للرسم .
2- كيفية ادخال profile مرسوم بهذا الليسب او باى برنامج اخر وادخاله لبرنامج اللاند للتعديل على التصميم مثلا*


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=229233&page=13#ixzz1eQO9n9to


*المهندس هشام لااستطيع ان اوفيك شكرا على ماتقدمة لنا ولكنى ارجوا من الله ان يكون هذا العمل صدقة جارية لك الى يوم القيامة ارجو منك اخى ان توفى لنا بوعدك وتشرح لنا عمل معدلة عمل القطاعات العرضية لااكثر من سطح وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## da.hacker (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## م.طارق عدنان (19 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس هشام بارك الله فيك بالعادة اخد وقت طول جدا بالعمل ابداعتك وفرت علينا تعب كبير 
اعمالك ثروة بالفعل بنتظار مواضيعك ومتابعتها ​


----------



## falehffb (22 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا معلم


----------



## africano800 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

جزيت خيرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## السيد زكريا محمد (28 ديسمبر 2011)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## NOORALDIN (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كبل (30 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ModyMmaa (27 يناير 2012)

الاخ الفاضل العزيز /هشام 
انا بقالي فترة كبيرة عايز احمل شروحاتك واعمالك الرائعة لكن بلا جدوي لم يكتمل لي اي تحميل 
ارجوك ساعدني ولو برفع الاعمال مرة اخري علي روابط اخري حتي يتسني لي تحميلها والاستفادة منها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد الجفري (27 يناير 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## hosh123 (28 يناير 2012)

ModyMmaa قال:


> الاخ الفاضل العزيز /هشام
> انا بقالي فترة كبيرة عايز احمل شروحاتك واعمالك الرائعة لكن بلا جدوي لم يكتمل لي اي تحميل
> ارجوك ساعدني ولو برفع الاعمال مرة اخري علي روابط اخري حتي يتسني لي تحميلها والاستفادة منها ولك جزيل الشكر



أخى العزيز ModyMmaa
لقد جربت اليوم تنزيل الملفات وتم تنزيلها بالفعل دون لأدنى مشكله .. ولكن من أجلك سأرفع الملفات مرة أخرى على موقع أخر أتعامل معه وهو أسهل بكثير ولا يحتاج فترات أنتظار ولا يوجد به عداد ثوانى مثل الفور شيرد ولكن أستأذنك أنى أرفعها مجددا غدا لأنى مشغول جدا اليوم فأعذرنى ... 
كما سأقوم برفعها على اليوتيوب ليتسنى للجميع رؤيتها مباشرة دون تحميل .....


----------



## noor-noor (28 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aljwahery (28 يناير 2012)

شكرا يا استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (29 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يامهندس هشام ((حضرتك انسان رائع بجد وربنا ييسر ليك امرك لاجل مساعدة حضرتك لينا ))


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (29 يناير 2012)

موضوع قديم ومطروح سابقا


----------



## hosh123 (30 يناير 2012)

ابوخليل-ابراهيم قال:


> موضوع قديم ومطروح سابقا



السلام عليكم
أخى الكريم الموضوع هو نفسه القديم لم أقم بطرحه من جديد ولكن ما حدث أنه تم تغيير عنوان الموضوع من قبل الادارة وليس منى ..... ولن تجد مثل ما فى هذا الموضوع فى موضوعات اخرى ..


----------



## hosh123 (30 يناير 2012)

سمير محمد بوادى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يامهندس هشام ((حضرتك انسان رائع بجد وربنا ييسر ليك امرك لاجل مساعدة حضرتك لينا ))



أخى العزيز سمير جزاك الله خيرا على كلامك الجميل وأوعدك خلال الاسبوعين القادمين بمجموعه جديدة من المعادلات المفيدة وكذلك سأنتهى بإذن الله من شرح برنامج السيرفر 10 والذى بدأته من فترة وسأبدأ فى دورتى أحتراف الاوتوكاد 2012 و الاكسيل 2010 كما سأبين كيف تم عمل المعادلات الخاصة بى .....


----------



## bboumediene (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حماده النجم (30 يناير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (7 فبراير 2012)

نشكرلك اهتمامك ونرجو شرح اظهار الميزانية الشبكية فى سلفر 10 كذلك شرح حساب اكثر من طبقة بالنسبة للقطعات العرضية من انشاء الجدول كامل من كميات حفر وردم رشكرا


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكور

بغرض الافادة

عايز ارفع شرح لجهاز نيكونnikonازاي برجاء الافادة علي [email protected]


----------



## وليد مراد (27 فبراير 2012)

مجهود رائع يا باشمهندس هشام بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (28 فبراير 2012)

قيم جدااا


----------



## mostafaeid (18 أبريل 2012)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## hosh123 (18 أبريل 2012)

mostafaeid قال:


> الرابط لايعمل



السلام عليكم
جرب الرابط ده 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/A6G2w770/HISHAM_FAWZY_FILES.html?&rnd=32


----------



## السيدنصير (18 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد عنتر1 (19 أبريل 2012)

thank you


----------



## mr x (20 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووور


----------



## محمدمحمودمحمود (26 أبريل 2012)

ارتباط الملف غير صالح نرجو الأهتمام وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hosh123 (27 أبريل 2012)

محمدمحمودمحمود قال:


> ارتباط الملف غير صالح نرجو الأهتمام وجزاك الله كل خير


السلام عليكم

أتفضل أخى الكريم 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/A6G2w770/HISHAM_FAWZY_FILES.html?&rnd=32


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (29 أبريل 2012)

تحية طيبة للمهندس hosh 123على مجهودك الرائع وبارك اللة فيك نحن فى انتظار وعدك بشرح السيفل وخصوصا التطرق الى تصميم البيب لاين لان الحديث عنة يكاد يكون منعدم فى اشروحات فى منتدانا الكبير وشكرا مقدما


----------



## hosh123 (29 أبريل 2012)

عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي قال:


> تحية طيبة للمهندس hosh 123على مجهودك الرائع وبارك اللة فيك نحن فى انتظار وعدك بشرح السيفل وخصوصا التطرق الى تصميم البيب لاين لان الحديث عنة يكاد يكون منعدم فى اشروحات فى منتدانا الكبير وشكرا مقدما


السلام عليكم
أخى عبد العزيز أنا بالفعل بدأت فى رفع دروس على النت خاصة بالسيفيل ممكن تلاقى أول درس على اليوتيوب بتاعى وهو عن مقدمة الدورة والباقى سيتم رفعه اليوم أو غدا بإذن الله


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (29 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على ردك واتمنى من التواصل دائما ويشرفنى اضافتك كصديق (مهندس عبدالعزيز الشرقاوى مدير لقسم المساحة باحد المكاتب الاستشارية بالمملكةالسعودية)


----------



## mostafaeid (29 أبريل 2012)

اخى عبد العزيز حياكم الله


----------



## mostafaeid (29 أبريل 2012)

انا مهندس مدنى 89


----------



## garary (29 أبريل 2012)

اخى هشام ممكن تعطينا عنوان اليوتيوب الخاص بك


----------



## garary (29 أبريل 2012)

عفوا اخى هشام وجدت موقعك على اليوتيوب .بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عوض قوى المنا (29 أبريل 2012)

شرح البرنامج يا هندسه


----------



## hosh123 (29 أبريل 2012)

محمد عوض قوى المنا قال:


> شرح البرنامج يا هندسه


السلام عليكم
هيكون على الرابط ده بإذن الله
http://www.youtube.com/user/Fingerprintvideos1#p/p


----------



## احمد بن شحنه (3 مايو 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## يوسف العراقـي (20 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووور


----------



## cr710 (28 يوليو 2012)

*تسلم ايدك يا عظيم*


----------



## الهندسه الانشائيه (31 يوليو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الشكر الجزيل للمنتدى واعضاءه الكرام واتمنى لهم المزيد من التقدم


----------



## mohamedanwar45 (31 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس علي الاسدي (1 أغسطس 2012)

الله يوفكم


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (4 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور ومجهود رائع .


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (1 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم موقع الفورشيرد هنا يحتاج الى حساب بريميوم 
و نحن نستخدم في الاغلب حساب فري الرجاء تحميله على حساب اخر او موقع اخر 
و لك مني فائق الشكر و التقدير لجهودك القيمة


----------



## hosh123 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

م م علي الربيعي قال:


> اخي الكريم موقع الفورشيرد هنا يحتاج الى حساب بريميوم
> و نحن نستخدم في الاغلب حساب فري الرجاء تحميله على حساب اخر او موقع اخر
> و لك مني فائق الشكر و التقدير لجهودك القيمة



السلام عليكم 
اخى الكريم الفور شيرد بيحتاج انك تشترك فيه بس والعمليه دى مجاناً بس عشان أسهل على الناس هتلاقى ملفات الأكسيل الخاصة بالمعادلة على الرابط التالى 
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26#cid=13C8EA964122DA26&id=13C8EA964122DA26%21184

أما ملفات الفيديو الخاصة بالمعادلات ستجدها هنا على هذا الرابط 
‫معادلات أكسيل هندسية مفيدة جداً‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## moazm2006 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

كم انت راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا اخي جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mustafa20099 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المقترب (4 نوفمبر 2012)

أسأل الله ان يبارك لك فى حياتك ويرزقك السعاده فى الدنيا والاخره
جهد مشكور
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## thaher (22 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## thaher (22 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا شكرا لكم على المجهود الطيب


----------



## thaher (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ا شكرا لكم على المجهود الطيب


----------



## ycons (6 فبراير 2014)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله أخوانى الأعزاء أعضاء منتدانا الحبيب فى هذا الموضوع سيتم شرح كيفية رسم القطاعات العرضية من خلال برنامج الأكسل ونقلها إلى برنامج الأوتوكاد .الكثير منا لا يعرف كيفية إستخدام برنامج اللاند وهو أشهر البرامج التى يتم من خلالها رسم القطاعات العرضية للطرق وبعضنا يعرف البرنامج ولكن ليس لديه البيانات التى من خلالها يستطيع عمل سطح ومن خلاله يستطيع عمل القطاعات حيث أنه يتطلب وجود نقاط ( X . Y . Z ) . ففى حاله رفع القطاعات العرضية من الموقع يتم رفعها كالأتى :STATION - OFFSET - ELEVATION (LEVEL)و إذا وجدت البيانات تستغرق عملية رسمها كثير من الوقت خاصةً لو كان الطريق طويل ( 100 كيلو متر مثلا )ثم عملية كتابة البيانات الخاصة بكل قطاع عليه تحتاج مزيداً من الوقت وقد تستغرق أياماً ..( أسأل مجرب ؟؟؟؟ )ولكن الأن ولله الحمد تم تسهيل عمليه رسم القطاعات العرضية وكتابة البيانات عليها بشكل بسيط جداً ومن خلال معادله أكسيل بسيطه وخفيفة ونستطيع من خلالها رسم قطاعات عرضية لطريق يبلغ طوله 100 كيلو متر فى أقل من 5 دقائق وبإذن الله ستجدون فى الملف الموجود على الرابط والموجود بإسم  CROSS SECTIONS FROM EXCEL TO AUTOCAD )ستجدون المعادلة والشرح الفيديو الخاص بها بالإضافة إلى الليسب المستخدم ..ويجب أن أذكر هنا أن صاحب الفكرة الأساسية هو المهندس الجميل الرائع / المهندس أشرف غنيم أستاذى العزيز والذى تعرفت عليه من خلال منتدانا الجميل والذى أعطانا من علمه الكثير وننتظر منه المزيد وجزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء ..وأترككم الأن مع الشرح وأرجو منكم إبداء أرائكم ومقترحاتكم بعد أستخدام المعادله وإذا حدثت أى مشكله فى المعادلة بإذن الله سأقوم بإصلاحها بعد توضيحها لى من خلالكم منتظر ردودكم .... وأسف على الإطاله وده الرابط ::4shared - HISHAM FAWZY FILES - shared folder - free file sharing and storageقريباً على منتدانا الحبيبأقوى موضوعات الموسم أرسم بروفيل لأى شىء بأى بيانات عندك وعلى أى مسافات أنت عايزها (بطريقتين مختلفتين وشرحهما بالفيديو)​


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ycons (6 فبراير 2014)

ا شكرا لكم على المجهود الطيب


----------

